# Thinking of buying a new bow?



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

After 3 years of research, shooting different models, and going back and forth I finally made the purchase back in July. 

My old bow was going on 10 years old, and I had been thinking for some time of replacing it. 

All I can say is "WOW" has technology changed, and just shattered what my ideas of what a bow could be, shoot like, and how it could perform. :yikes:

If you're in what my situation was, and are thinking about taking the plunge; I highly reccomend it. Best purchase I've made in some time and I am definitely looking forward to this Fall! 

Best of luck to you all this upcoming season! 

And BTW, I bought a Bowtech General.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to team Bowtech. All the rest are, well.................all the rest.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Every winter I think I should buy a new bow, then spring comes around and I dust of my Hoyt Tenacity (96 mdl I think) It feels so comfortable and fun to shoot that I say " ah..... one more year"


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Not to say that the General isn't a good bow, or that Bowtech isn't a good manufacturer, but you could have bought any top end bow and been blown away by it. The difference between today's bows and bows from 10yrs ago is huge.

I can say that first hand because in 06 I bought a new Bear Instinct to replace my 97 Proline. The difference is insane! You get so comfortable with old faithful you think "how much better can they really be". Then you shoot the new one and think "how did I ever shoot my old bow".

Congrats on your purchase and good luck this fall.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Robow said:


> Every winter I think I should buy a new bow, then spring comes around and I dust of my Hoyt Tenacity (96 mdl I think) It feels so comfortable and fun to shoot that I say " ah..... one more year"


I have a Tenacity(there from '97 Tenacity2 are from '98) also and said the same exact thing every year. I loved that bow, but one shot with the new Katera this spring and the Tenacity is now retired. 

Congrats on the new bow Firedoc.

Ryan


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Glad to hear it Doc

Hopefully I'll get to see it perform on some early season doe-age


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Does it fall under the recall notice? I would check


----------



## Freeze (Jul 1, 2008)

BowTech has made me a believer! I shoot a 2007 Alligence tipped with the Rage 2 blade broad heads set at 55 LBS. It smoked through 2 deer last year having complete passes and huge blood trails for a short track job.
They are the smoothest most accurate bows I have ever shot! 
Spend the money and get the best equipment you can find! 
The accuracy will be so unbelievable you`ll never go back to the older bows!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Kelly, come on out! I'll give you a call to find some possible days. You did get a Thermacell though, right? :lol:

Swoosh, I've already checked and it's good to go! Thanks for the heads up though! 

Robow, that was me as well!


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Can only dream about a new bow, can not afford one.!! My old Bear Whitetail 2 is pushing 30 but still kills dear to my specs. I get pass throughs at 25 yards so I am not concerned. Though I would realy like a new up to date bow, mother $$$$$ says NO, NO NO.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Robow said:


> Every winter I think I should buy a new bow, then spring comes around and I dust of my Hoyt Tenacity (96 mdl I think) It feels so comfortable and fun to shoot that I say " ah..... one more year"


My old hoyt provantage FPS plus is 19 years old this year. I went ahead and blew my stimulous checks on a new hoyt Katera XL, and I recabled my FPS plus for a back up or "buddy bow". The old bow was a 44" ATA and the new one is a "long" 36.25" ATA.

I have no regrets, and I have been shooting 4" groups consistently at 60 yards with the KXL. I still feel a little sentimental though when I see the FPS just sitting there. It spent many many hours in the woods and laying across deer getting its picture taken.


----------

